# When do bucks start to stink???



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't find the answer in any past post.....soooooo.....when will bucks start to stink? My boys are 3 months old.....I plan on having them casterated the end of Oct - 1st of Nov. I don't want them getting stinky....I like loving on them :greengrin: !
Thanks, Denise


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You'll be OK, I think. My Cashmere buck didn't get stinky his first year, the Nigerian had some aroma, but not bad. The Pygora, wow, he got pretty stinky!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

You have plenty of time! As they mature they will develope a slight musky smell on their neck, but it isn't unpleasant. When they are actually around females in heat and they are matured (about 10months) they will start peeing on themselves and thats when the get a bit on the stinky side. My experience is with boers so other breeds may be different. Enjoy your boys!
Denise


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have them castrated, you wont have the stinky smell. My 1 1/2 year old buck just started to stink. I guess he matured slower than the others that I have had. So no worries about them stinking if you plan to castrate them when you mentioned.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You mean when do they stop :ROFL: 

My almost 2 month old has a slight odor already that I can smell on my hands when I rub on his head (not disbudded yet!)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Allison, he started young!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The boys that I've gotten young have all matured at different times...Hank my pygmy buck was "lightly" scented at 3 1/2 months old as was Teddy...my Nigi/Pygmy, Chief, my Reg. ND didn't get his own "perfume" til a few months ago at just over a year old. Last fall he didn't have his own "stink" but had what Hank rubbed off on him :ROFL: 

Now all of my boys are around does in raging heat and I figure that's why Hank and Teddy started young.....though Chief didn't stink bad at all when he bred Angel and Bootsie last September and October at 7 months old.

Right now those boys are so strong that your eyes burn when you get too close or downwind of them :mecry: ...and the nasty wet faces are just icky and my Teddy's adorable white splotches are now a really icky shade of brown/orange


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Denise, Are you going to use one of them for breeding this year? If not they are more then old enough to be castrated.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

No, we are not using them for breeding.....our vet suggested waiting until the weather cools a bit before having it done.....we are going to have a really busy Oct, my husband and I both will be in and out of town all month....so I wanted to wait until first of Nov. when things settle down and we are both home.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

A lot of it depends on how many bucks are around. Years when i only have one buck i dont notice the amount of smell as years i have more then one. When there is more then one buck around i think they tend to stink more, they have competition. When i have kust one buck he knows he is getting all the girls. The younger bucks dont tend to have quite the stench either.
beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Both nubian bucks here are rank. They are NASTY. You can most definately tell I have a buck on this property...And they either just turned 5months or will be 5months this month.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Junior is 7 mos old and makes my eyes water when I get near him. And he is very serious about the ladies..................


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a few 6 month old bucks that I didn't notice smelling much (although I am comparing that to our adult bucks so maybe my opinion is a bit off) BUT they were already spraying on themselves and trying to court does through the fence. Another one I sold, his new owner says he isn't interested in the does yet, so I think individuals just mature at different rates.


----------

